# What symbolizes YOU



## JustSmileZee (Nov 16, 2012)

So me and a friend got together for some lunch and we were talking about out of anything, any animal or object what symbolizes you the most? She told me a lion would best symbolize her and i agreed she shows a lot of bravery, and a very strong person shes been through a lot and still manages. So i was just wondering What object, animal or anything, do you think symbolizes you all the most? For me id say The shield would represent me. I care a lot for other people even if i dont know them, i always try to "shield" them from whatever is bothering them plus i like to be the person you can rely on. That when youre around them you feel "safe" and can be able to confide in me.


----------



## Daveyboy (Jan 13, 2013)

A CAT, they're natural loners, quiet, clean, sleepy, and I like to have the spot behind my ear scratched....


----------



## DesertStar91 (Feb 1, 2012)

A heart. I am very loving non-judgmental person and I have a lot of love in me.


----------



## NoHeart (May 5, 2012)

If you get this referrence I ****ing LOVE you :3


----------



## Venompoo (Jun 16, 2010)

A hula-hoop ... because i'm loopy.


----------



## TobeyJuarez (May 16, 2012)

a mirror


----------



## Sleeper92 (Oct 3, 2010)

a silencer


----------



## lzzy (Nov 28, 2012)

A cat

Hard to gain its trust, but a great companion if you manage to
not as playful and sociable as a dog


----------



## newbornmind (May 6, 2012)

A ****ing BOMB!!!


----------



## tronjheim (Oct 21, 2012)

A Nurbot!


----------



## toutenkarthon (May 14, 2012)

A wolf.


----------



## Farideh (Nov 13, 2011)

I'm a bull becaue I charge at anyone who decides to mess with me.


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

NoHeart said:


> If you get this referrence I ****ing LOVE you :3


Well that's a depressing symbol for you, lol. Everybody's a somebody to someone.


----------



## Howlett (Aug 29, 2012)

A middle finger.


----------



## xMissChloex (Oct 7, 2012)

Anything that looks ancient and goddess like. Pretty much fits my personality.

Just to be random: https://www.google.com.au/search?hl....com%2F2012%2F09%2Flip-service.html;1600;1600


----------



## Mersault (Dec 18, 2012)

I actually sometimes think of myself as that lonely retreating figure going to the opposite direction in this painting:


----------



## beothuck1 (Nov 16, 2010)

A zebra. I am pretty unique and different. I have about equal parts good and bad. Ha ha.


----------



## minimized (Nov 17, 2007)

NoHeart said:


> If you get this referrence I ****ing LOVE you :3


Oh yeah that's Kingdom Hearts, I used to say something similar.


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

Me and Charlie Brown are so much a like.... it's crazy. Personality wise and in terms of interests. I even have a Beagle :lol


----------



## Orpheo (Feb 9, 2013)

I don't know, I haven't really thought about it. I'm just me. 

Maybe a deer. Because I'm quiet and skittish.


----------



## slider (Feb 9, 2013)

the bunny hood when i am running and the stone mask when in public


----------



## getsomeair (Feb 1, 2013)

A snail.

I'm slow, I hide in my shell and I come out when it rains.


----------



## Mandachii (Nov 29, 2012)

getsomeair said:


> A snail.


Same here. I feel like this represents me the most because snails usually hide in their comfort zone most of the time, and they're also incredibly slow. Two things that describe me best. :\


----------



## ACCV93 (Sep 6, 2012)

NoHeart said:


> If you get this referrence I ****ing LOVE you :3


I LOVE YOU TOO lol. Kingdom Hearts is awesome :clap


----------



## Winds (Apr 17, 2011)

The Fledgling Phoenix, Pang Tong. He is one of my favorite video game characters of all time, and I can really connect with his historical one. A man that had some success, some failures, a ton of potential, but never got to put it all together. I also picture myself being like a phoenix, in that I will eventually rise from the ashes and fly once more. I know extremely lame :lol


----------

